# How do I turn the annoying computer speaker off?

## gekka

I'm playing around with DB2 and WebSphere on my newly installed gentoo box, and I'm getting SO annoyed by the constant beeping from the computer speaker. Guess this isn't really a gentoo issue (and yes, I'm newbish with linux), but can anyone give me any hints?

----------

## dreamer3

Why exactly is it beeping?

----------

## gekka

I'm using bash and it's beeping every time I use autocompletion and there's more than one completion, when I use backspace when there are no characters at the prompt, etc. Really annoying :(

----------

## tukem

If your running it from xterm then "xset b off" might help.

----------

## gekka

I'm not running X at all, I'm just running a simple console like the one you get after the base gentoo install.

----------

## dreamer3

It's funny... I actually even remember solving this (for consoles) but I can't remember how I did it... I still get the beeps when using terminals in X Windows... it drove me nuts at first... guess I've just gotten used to it...

Here is probably more than you'll ever want to know about the subject (and a few solutions):

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/mini/other-formats/html_single/Visual-Bell.html.

----------

## gekka

"setterm -bfreq 0" worked :D

----------

## TheCoop

yank the front panel speaker connector out of the motherboard

----------

## lanius

With Kernel 2.5 you can just compile the speaker as module  :Smile: 

----------

## MacMasta

I just unplugged the speaker from the mobo.

Did that with the power switches, too, come to think of it.

I love uptime.

~Mac~

----------

## phong

To make it less annoying without getting rid of it completely, I do this in my local.start:

```
for x in 1 2 3 4 5 6

do

    setterm -blength 10 -bfreq 300 > /dev/vc/${x}

done
```

----------

